# Neuer PC



## Wagga (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community.

Ich wollte meinen PC aufrüsten bzw. erneuern.
Dabei wollte ich folgende Teile kaufen sowie teilweise die 1 Jahr alten weiter nutzen.

Folgendes soll angeschafft werden:
-Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Box Kentsfield CPU Core 2 Quad 2400 MHz Socket 775 FCLGA 1066 FSB 8192 KB 
-Corsair TwinX 2x1GB CL5 mit 5-5-5-12 XMS DDR2-800 Arbeitsspeicher 
-Asus P5E S775 X38 ATX DDR2 Sockel 775 Mainboard 
-PNY nVidia GeForce Grafikkarte GH9600GN1F51XPB 9600 GT 512 MB PCI-e 

Folgendes wird vom alten übernommen:
XILENCE Power 600 Watt ATX 2.2 Model: XP6000.(12)R 600 W- Actice PFC-Atx 2.2
Ac Input: 115/230 V ~10/5A + 60/50 HZ
DC Output: +3,3 V ,+5 V +12V1 +12V2 +5VSB + GND ,PS-ON ,PG
30,0 A 35,0 A, 15,0 A,16,0 A, 0,8 A, 2,5 A, BLK , GRN, Gry
Sowie die: SAMSUNG HD501 LJ S-ATA 500 GB Festplatte

Genutzt wird der PC für WoW bei 1680x1050 Auflösung
mit folgenden Bildschirmen:
Digion TM 2015 20" TFT unter 1024x768 
sowie Samsung SyncMaster206BW 1680x1050 Pixel
Unter dem Samsung läuft WoW im Fenstermodus Maximiert
beim Digion meist Firefox für Livestream TV und surfen.

Habe leider nicht herausgefunden ob die Graka 
einen vGA + DVI anschluss hat, das wäre sehr wichtig.
Könntet ihr mir eine Graka empfehlen die dies erfüllt.
1x VGA und 1x DVI

Mein jetziges System ist:
AMD Athlon 64 3500 +
XILENCE 600 W Netzteil
2x 512 Kingston RAM
NVIDIA Geforce 7600 GT
Realtek AC97 7.1 Sound
Marvell Gigabit Lan
Windows XP Professional SP2
VISTA Home Premium SP1 (allerdings kaum im Einsatz)

Danke im Voraus.
P.s: Die Teile kosten ca. 500 Euro.
Max. 600 Euro sollte es aber nicht sein,
da die Festplatte noch I.o. ist und (wenn) das Netzteil reicht.


----------



## Ozmanis Wrecks (28. Juni 2008)

Grüße. Also, laut Hersteller-Seite PNY (bitte hier hin), hat die Karte 2x DVI-Ausgang. Hol dir noch nen DVI-zu-VGA-Adapter für ein paar Euro, und es geht tadellos.

Wenn du ein paar Euro sparen willst, hol dir nen Core2Duo E8400 "Wolfdale", die haben mehr Leistung und verbrauchen weniger Strom, ergo werden sie nicht so heiß. Zudem lassen sie sich sehr gut Übertakten, mehr als ein Quad.

Das mit dem Wolfdale ist jedoch nur meine Meinung, wenn du nen Quad haben willst, lass dich nicht aufhalten.

Hoffe, das hilft dir.

Mfg,

ich


----------



## Tyrez (28. Juni 2008)

Mein Tipp shice auf Quad und hol dir nen Intel E8400 habe dafür nur 125öcken bei meinem händler des vertrauens gezahlt 
4gb sind fast so günstig wie 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die 8800GT gibts für ca 200 öcken


----------



## Wagga (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
Danke euch 2 für die hilfreichen Tipps.

Ist nicht ein Quad langfristig besser also zukunftssicherer?
Weil die nächste PC-Anschaffung steht dann wohl erst wieder in 3
Jahren an, der PC hielt auch fast 3 Jahre.

Und die 4 GB, würde ich nur kaufen wenn sie würklich nicht viel teurer sind 
als 2 GB, da ich ein 32-Bit system noch verwende und dies sich auch
nicht so schnell ändert, und 32-Bit ja leider nur 3,3 GB von 4 anspricht,
lohnen sich 4 GB nicht.
3 GB könnte man reinhauen, aber bei 4 würde man 700 MB verschenken.
Danke im Voraus, für die Tipps.
Über die 8800 werde ich mir Gedanken machen 200 Euro sind
auch in Ordnung. Aber die PNY würde auch gehen?
Ich kenne micht mit PNY nicht aus, deswegen Frage ich ja,
ich habe zwar ne SD-Karte von PNY aber bei 14 Euro kann man nicht
viel falsch machen aber 130 da wäre ein Fehlkauf schon schmerzhaft.
PNY war die günstigste Graka die ich gefunden habe mit aktueller Leistung.

Gruß, Wagga
Edit: Ist die PNY nicht besser und neuer als die 8800 ? Weil schließlich ist das eine 9600er?
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist doch eine 9600er besser als eine 8800er!?


----------



## Tyrez (28. Juni 2008)

ne 4gb lihnen sich weil die graka auch speicher vom ram nehmen 
und ich kenne die PNY nicht denke aber das die 8800GT deutlich besser ist aber frag jemand der sich besser auskennt


----------



## Wagga (29. Juni 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> ne 4gb lihnen sich weil die graka auch speicher vom ram nehmen
> und ich kenne die PNY nicht denke aber das die 8800GT deutlich besser ist aber frag jemand der sich besser auskennt



Nutzen nicht nur Shared-Memory-Technologie-Grafikkarten den Arbeitsspeicher 
um die angegebende Leistung zu erreichen?

Eine Graka ohne Shared Mamory sollte volle 512 MB haben und diese
nutzen, oder?

Wegen den 4 GB könnte ich da nicht einfach das RAMkit 2 mal kaufen?
Das Mobo müsste 4 unterstützen, oder?


----------



## Skoo (29. Juni 2008)

Vergiss die die 8800er bzw. die aktuelle 9xxxer Reihe von Nvidia, denk lieber darüber nach, dir eine HD4850 zu holen - was besseres wirst du für ca 140-150€ nicht finden, sie ist imo im gesamten etwa gleichauf(mal schneller/langsamer je nach benchmark/spiel) mit der 9800GTX und dabei deutlich günstiger - es sei denn, es muss unbedingt eine Nvidia sein. Und wenn der pc wieder ca 3jahre halten soll, vlt. doch einen Quadcore holen und bei der graka evtl. über ein Modell mit 1GB Grafikspeicher nachdenken.


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juni 2008)

-Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Box Kentsfield CPU Core 2 Quad 2400 MHz Socket 775 FCLGA 1066 FSB 8192 KB 
*>Lieber nen E8400 holen und dazu noch nen kühler wie den noctua nh-u12p und übertakten*
-Corsair TwinX 2x1GB CL5 mit 5-5-5-12 XMS DDR2-800 Arbeitsspeicher 
*>4gigholen und vista 64bit anschaffen, 2gig lohnen nichtmehr*
-Asus P5E S775 X38 ATX DDR2 Sockel 775 Mainboard 
*>p35 board wie des msi neo2-fir holen*
-PNY nVidia GeForce Grafikkarte GH9600GN1F51XPB 9600 GT 512 MB PCI-e 
*>ne ati radeon hd 4850 bekommste schon für paar euro mehr und bietet mehr leistung*

also so würd ichs machen


----------



## Wagga (29. Juni 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Vergiss die die 8800er bzw. die aktuelle 9xxxer Reihe von Nvidia, denk lieber darüber nach, dir eine HD4850 zu holen - was besseres wirst du für ca 140-150€ nicht finden, sie ist imo im gesamten etwa gleichauf(mal schneller/langsamer je nach benchmark/spiel) mit der 9800GTX und dabei deutlich günstiger - es sei denn, es muss unbedingt eine Nvidia sein. Und wenn der pc wieder ca 3jahre halten soll, vlt. doch einen Quadcore holen und bei der graka evtl. über ein Modell mit 1GB Grafikspeicher nachdenken.


Es muss nicht umbedingt eine NVIDIA sein kann auch ATI sein,
hauptsache sie ist komatible mit den anderen Teilen.

Ich habe eben gesehen das eine NVIDIA 9600 mit 1024 MB durchaus günstiger
sein kann als die PNY.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nvidia-Geforce-9600-GT-...1QQcmdZViewItem
bzw. fast gleich teuer.
http://www.amazon.de/PNY-nVidia-GeForce-Gr...9959&sr=1-8
Also dann die 9600 GT mit 1024 MB.
Gibt´s die HD 4850 nur mit 512 MB?
Habe nur die 512er gefunden bei Ebay z.B.


----------



## Wagga (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo HeaD87.
Danke für deinen Tipp.
Ich habe denn RAM nun erhöht auf 4 GB, einfach einfach in meiner
Anschaffungsliste den Bestand auf 2 erhöht also 2x dieses RAMkit.

VISTA 64 Bit werde ich mir nicht holen,
da warte ich lieber auf Windows 7, und hole mir
dann ein 64 Bitversion vom Windows.
Aber mal sehen, vielleicht fallen die Preise ja auch bei
Windows noch das ich mir doch noch eine 64-Bitversion
hole, aber 4 GB müsste er ja 3,3 unterstützen.
Auch die 32er.


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juni 2008)

vergiss die 9600gt am besten, seit die hd4850 drausen ist gibts keine gründe mehr die geforce 9er oder 8er serie zu kaufen
die hd4850 gibts zwar "nur" mit 512mb ist aber des schnellste was du in dem segment bekommen kannst, vergleichbare karten von nvidia gibts erst so ab 200 euro rum und die 4850 kostet nur knapp 140 euro was auch in ca 1-2 wochen um paar euro fallen kann


----------



## Wagga (29. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> vergiss die 9600gt am besten, seit die hd4850 drausen ist gibts keine gründe mehr die geforce 9er oder 8er serie zu kaufen
> die hd4850 gibts zwar "nur" mit 512mb ist aber des schnellste was du in dem segment bekommen kannst, vergleichbare karten von nvidia gibts erst so ab 200 euro rum und die 4850 kostet nur knapp 140 euro was auch in ca 1-2 wochen um paar euro fallen kann


Dann warte ich lieber noch ein paar Wochen.

Und die 3 Jahre war nur eine Feststellung.

Der PC hat 3 Jahre gehalten wenn wir mal
die verreckte Graka,Netzteil und Festplatte, vergessen.
Die CPU,Mobo hielt jetzt 3 Jahre.

Ich kaufe mir immer dann einen neuen PC, wenn
ich merke das er die Leistung die er bringen sollte,
nicht mehr bringt, also wenn der den Anforderungen
nicht mehr gerecht wird.
Und da ich nur noch 18 Fps durchschnittlich habe wird´s Zeit.


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juni 2008)

naja wenn du kb mehr auf deinen pc hast kannste auch direkt am montag bestellen, weil wennste den dringend brauchst sind die 5 euro ersparnis die es evtl in 2 wochen gibt bei der hd4850 egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (29. Juni 2008)

In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich gelesen das evtl. bald eine 1024 Version von der
4840 HD kommen soll, darauf warte ich, wenn´s stimmt.


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juni 2008)

von der hd4850 wirds keine 1gig version geben aber von der hd48*70* wirds eine 1gig version geben, die wird aber deinen preisrahmen glaub ich sprengen weil ich schätz ma die 1gig version wird so 290euro kosten


----------



## Wagga (29. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> von der hd4850 wirds keine 1gig version geben aber von der hd48*70* wirds eine 1gig version geben, die wird aber deinen preisrahmen glaub ich sprengen weil ich schätz ma die 1gig version wird so 290euro kosten


Ok,danke, ja 290 ist etwas zu viel.
Dann greif ich doch eher zur HD4850.
Danke für die Hilfe, nochmals.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Tyrez (29. Juni 2008)

hmm ich habe für meine 4870 269 öcken gezahlt (512mb) 
denke das die 1gig version deutlich teuer sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> von der hd4850 wirds keine 1gig version geben


Von Asus ist schon eine 4850 mit 1GB gelistet für knapp 200€.

Die 4870 mit 1GB wird dann wahrscheinlich ca. 320-350€ kosten je nach Ausstattung.


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Von Asus ist schon eine 4850 mit 1GB gelistet für knapp 200&#8364;.


echt? kannste mir nen link geben? wusste ich wirklich noch nich das es eine 1gig version gibt, weil des hieß immer das es keine 1gig version gibt, O_O, also wenns die 4850 mit ner 1gig version von asus gibt dann soll sich wagga die kaufen, wenns in sein preisbudget passt

edit: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a346478.html die hier wirds sein oder?
naja ist halt ne eigene weiter entwicklung von asus, sieht man an dem anderen lüfter, müsste man halt gucken obs wo benchmarks gibt und wie die karte abschneidet


----------



## Skoo (29. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Von Asus ist schon eine 4850 mit 1GB gelistet für knapp 200€.
> 
> Die 4870 mit 1GB wird dann wahrscheinlich ca. 320-350€ kosten je nach Ausstattung.



Ich bezweifle ganz stark, das die 1GB-version der HD4870 100€ teurer sein wird als die 512MB version.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> edit: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a346478.html die hier wirds sein oder?
> naja ist halt ne eigene weiter entwicklung von asus, sieht man an dem anderen lüfter, müsste man halt gucken obs wo benchmarks gibt und wie die karte abschneidet


Ja die meine ich. Ist aber eigentlich auch nötig 1GB Versionen zu bringen, weil die Karten haben halt gute Leistungen. Aber bei hohen Auflösungen kann mehr RAM nicht schaden damit die Leistung nicht einbricht. Da werden sicher noch mehr kommen, nicht nur von Asus.




Skoo schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ganz stark, das die 1GB-version der HD4870 100€ teurer sein wird als die 512MB version.


Ja gut war vielleicht etwas hoch gegiffen gebe ich ja zu^^. Sagen wir mal eher 250-280€


----------



## Wagga (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
Nochmals danke.

Ich werde wohl die ASUS EAH4850/HTDI, Radeon HD 4850, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CL55-L0UAY00Z) nehmen.

Mal gucken ob Amazon die schon anbietet.
Ich will so wenig wie möglich auf Ebay zurückgreifen.
Hardwaretechnisch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn Amazon sie nicht anbietet, dann muss ich wohl
bei Ebay gucken.

Nun noch hoffen das der LG- Blueraybrenner LG GGW-H20L bald günstiger wird.
50 max. 70 Euro gebe ich aus aber keine 200.

Also ich nehme die HD4850 mit 1024 MBVRAM.
Sind dann zwar ca. 600 Euro aber das lohnt sich.
Sind nämlich dann 200 Euro gerechnet auf die Nutzungsdauer pro Jahr.
Vorausgesetzt es verreckt nix.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nochmals danke.
> 
> Ich werde wohl die ASUS EAH4850/HTDI, Radeon HD 4850, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CL55-L0UAY00Z) nehmen.
> ...


Es gibt nicht nur Ebay und Amazon. 
Amazon kann man eh nicht als das günstige für PC-Hardware ansehen. Bei Ebay kaufe ich Technik grundsätzlich nicht.
Schau einfach mal bei einer Suchmaschine rein:
Geizhals
Gibt auch Bewertungen und Erfahrungen von Käufern dort zu den einzelnen Händlern. Alle mal besser als bei Ebay oder Amazon zu bestellen. Amazon taugt hauptsächlich was für Bücher und DVD´s.


----------



## Skoo (29. Juni 2008)

Alternativ mal Fachhändler wie Alternate ode rmindfactory durchsurfen - hardware bei ebay würd ich mir keine kaufen.


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juni 2008)

bei amazon und ebay würde ich KEINE hardware kaufen
kauf bei alternate.de , hardwareversand.de, mindfactory.de oder winner-netshop.de
alles top läden


----------



## Wagga (30. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> bei amazon und ebay würde ich KEINE hardware kaufen
> kauf bei alternate.de , hardwareversand.de, mindfactory.de oder winner-netshop.de
> alles top läden



Hallo
Ok, ich kaufe bei Alternate, habe von denen schon gehört, aber noch nie persönlich bestellt.
Die Grafikkarte die HD4850 1024 MB VRAM haben die leider nicht.
Gibt´s die noch nicht?

Habe nun mal die Teile eingegeben soweit es möglich war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rickride (30. Juni 2008)

für max. 600&#8364; schlägt computerbase folgendes vor:

500&#8364;

Intel E7200 Boxed
_Alternativ: Intel E8200 Boxed
MSI P35 Neo2-FR
_Alternativ: ASUS P5Q oder Abit IP35 oder Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 oder Foxconn P35A-S
2GB MDT 800MHz CL5
_Alternativ: 2GB A-Data Vitesta 800MHz CL5
HD 4850
Enermax PRO82+ 425W
_Alternativ: Seasonic S12II 430W oder be Quiet! Straight Power 450W oder Corsair VX 450W
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
_Alternativ: Samsung T166 320GB oder Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB
LG GH20NS
_Alternativ: Samsung SH-S223F oder ASUS DRW-2014L1T

schau mal hier vorbei: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215394
und im forum wird dir wirklich professionell geholfen.


----------



## Wagga (30. Juni 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> für max. 600€ schlägt computerbase folgendes vor:
> 
> 500€
> 
> ...



Hallo rickride.
Danke für dein Angebot.
Allerdings habe ich da nur Duo-Coreprozessoren gesehen.
Sind nicht die Quad-Core besser bzw. zukunftssciherer.
Weil ich will nämlich nicht schon in 1-2 Jahren einen neuen PC kaufen müssen.

Ach so:
Festplatte, Netzteil, sowie ein LG 4167B (IDE) ist schon vorhanden.
D.h.: Diese müssen nicht gekauft werden, sowie das Gehäuse ist noch gut.

Ich habe mir eigentlich den Q6660 gedacht, zwar würde ich wenn ich das Geld hätte
den 4x3,0 GHZ nehmen, aber 800 allein für die CPU ist dann doch zu viel.

Ich würde mir ja sehr gerne den Brenner holen:
http://www.amazon.de/LG-GGW-H20L-BluRay-Di...2545&sr=1-3
Nur 205 Euro sind mir zu viel, 70 wäre für ein Brenner das Max. was ich zahlen würde.


----------



## Tyrez (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich würde dir den Dualcore von Intel in der Boxed Version empfehlen: E8400 (2x 3,0 Ghz) für 125&#8364; 
Er ist im Preisleistungsverhältnis der absolute King. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (30. Juni 2008)

Ok, danke ich warte dann mal auf die Graka bis die draußen ist.

Solang kann ich mir noch überlegen ob E8400 oder Q6660.

Was würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen:
Wie gesagt der PC sollte 3 Jahre halten.

Ich habe gelesen das ein Quad Leistungsmäßig besser sein sollte.
Bzw. man dort viel besser mehrere Programme auch gleichzeitig laufen
lassen könnte.

Das System steht:
CPU ist noch nicht 100%ig sicher.
Und die Asus-Karte mit 1024, wenn sie den mal endlich kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preislich sind die nämlich fast gleich auf der Q6660 und der E8400.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Und die Asus-Karte mit 1024, wenn sie den mal endlich kommt.



Dann behalte einfach mal diese Seite hier im Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS EAH4850/HTD 1GB


----------



## HeaD87 (30. Juni 2008)

das mainboard ist VIEL zu teuer! hol dir ein neo2-fir mit p35 chipsatz oder ein board mit p45 chipsatz
x38 chipsatz wie bei deinem lohnt nur wennste crossfire machen willst, also 2 grakas im pc haben willst


----------



## Wagga (30. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> das mainboard ist VIEL zu teuer! hol dir ein neo2-fir mit p35 chipsatz oder ein board mit p45 chipsatz
> x38 chipsatz wie bei deinem lohnt nur wennste crossfire machen willst, also 2 grakas im pc haben willst


Ok, ich überlegs mir nochmals, ist das neo2-fir auch für 2 Graka´s geeignet.
Ich will den PC etwas zukunftssicher gestallten, damit er bisschen länger als 3 Jahre hält.


----------



## HeaD87 (1. Juli 2008)

nein unterstützt keine 2 grakas, würde auch kein sli machen zum nachrüsten irgendwann, lohnt einach ned und es gibt viele nachteile von cf, wenn du unbedingt cf willst würde ich auf die 4870x2 warten, die wird aber sicherlich 400-500 euro rum kosten
wenn du aber unbedingt cf machen willst brauchste ein x38 board zb, aber um daraus nen wirklichen nutzen ziehen zu können brauchste minimal nen 22 zoll monitor


----------



## Wagga (1. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann lass ich das Board so wie´s ist.

Ich nutze aktuell 2 Bildschirme, ob der 15" ersetzt wird, steht noch in den
Sternen, aber ich denke das dies ihrgendwann auch nötig ist.
Dann kaufe ich mir einen 22 oder 24 " und ersetze damit den 15"er.

Ich werde wohl bei Alternate bestellen, wenn die Graka verfügbar ist,
da ich dort auch Ratenkauf nutzen kann.


----------



## HeaD87 (1. Juli 2008)

mit crossfire kann man keine 2 bildschirme ansteuern und für nen 15zoller ist selbst ne hd4850 fast übertrieben, hol dir am besten ne hd4850 mit 1gig ram oder gleich ne hd4870 mit 1gig ram kauf ein p35 oder p45 board und steck des restliche geld in nen 22 oder 24 zoll monitor, ist meiner meinung nach des beste was du machen kannst


----------



## Wagga (1. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> mit crossfire kann man keine 2 bildschirme ansteuern und für nen 15zoller ist selbst ne hd4850 fast übertrieben, hol dir am besten ne hd4850 mit 1gig ram oder gleich ne hd4870 mit 1gig ram kauf ein p35 oder p45 board und steck des restliche geld in nen 22 oder 24 zoll monitor, ist meiner meinung nach des beste was du machen kannst



Ich betreibe ja an der aktuellen Graka
einen:
Samsung Syncmaster 206Bw
+ Digion TM 2015 (15")
Und ein 22" oder gar 24" wird in naher Zukunft dazu kommen.

Meinst du dies?
GigaByte GA-EP45-DS3

Mal ne Frage, welches Board würde noch eSATA unterstützen,
oder würde das nicht mehr in meinem Preisrahmen liegen?
Danke im Voraus.
So wie ich gesehen habe, kann ich das Board tauschen, da es auch 775 hat
und der RAM passt auch?


----------



## HeaD87 (1. Juli 2008)

wenn du mehrere monitore an einer graka verwendest kannste garkein cf machen 
ja zb so ein board und welches board noch esata unterstützt weiss ich ned, musste mal auf den hersteller seiten nachschauen


----------



## Wagga (17. Juli 2008)

Da die HD 4850 1 GB zum 3. mal verschoben wurde,
wollte ich fragen welche ihr als Alternative vorschlagen könntet.
Ich warte noch bis Ende des Monats, wenn die dann noch nicht
verfügbar ist muss ich eine andere nehmen.
Wenn möglich 1024 GB für max. 200 Euro notfalls auch 512, wenns
keine 1024er in der Preisklasse gibt.
Danke im Voraus,
Wagga


----------



## Stress0056 (17. Juli 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community.
> 
> Ich wollte meinen PC aufrüsten bzw. erneuern.
> Dabei wollte ich folgende Teile kaufen sowie teilweise die 1 Jahr alten weiter nutzen.
> ...



Der Cpu hab ich auch ist Wunder par aller Dings Würde Ich den nur Nehmen wen Du sehr Fiele Sachen Gleich Zeitig machen Vielst Z.B wow,Antivernprüfung,Was Brennen,film kucken Etc  Alles Wen Du Extrem fiel Sachen Gleicht Zeig Machst Sonst Reicht Ein 2 Kern cpu  Und Mehr ram Wegen Vista Aber Dass Du e fast nie Benutz ist 2GB k^^ ^^ !^^  Die Grafik Karte Würde Ich Einen besser Nehem Ne Geforce 8800 GT wie Schon gesagt  Weil hate die Gleiche nur Ne Geforce 8600 GTS für wow reichte Die aber falls Du hoch andre Games Spielst würde ich eine Geforce  8800 GT nehmen


----------



## HeaD87 (17. Juli 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Da die HD 4850 1 GB zum 3. mal verschoben wurde,
> wollte ich fragen welche ihr als Alternative vorschlagen könntet.
> Ich warte noch bis Ende des Monats, wenn die dann noch nicht
> verfügbar ist muss ich eine andere nehmen.
> ...


hd4870 heisst deine alternative zwar "nur 512" ist aber egal da ati das bessere speicher management hat als nvidia



@stress0056
irgendwie hab ich ned wirklich verstanden was du uns jetzt sagen willst ^^


----------



## Wagga (17. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Der Cpu hab ich auch ist Wunder par aller Dings Würde Ich den nur Nehmen wen Du sehr Fiele Sachen Gleich Zeitig machen Vielst Z.B wow,Antivernprüfung,Was Brennen,film kucken Etc  Alles Wen Du Extrem fiel Sachen Gleicht Zeig Machst Sonst Reicht Ein 2 Kern cpu  Und Mehr ram Wegen Vista Aber Dass Du e fast nie Benutz ist 2GB k^^ ^^ !^^  Die Grafik Karte Würde Ich Einen besser Nehem Ne Geforce 8800 GT wie Schon gesagt  Weil hate die Gleiche nur Ne Geforce 8600 GTS für wow reichte Die aber falls Du hoch andre Games Spielst würde ich eine Geforce  8800 GT nehmen


Ich nutze jetzt schon mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig.
WoW und TV (Livestream aktuell weil TV-Karte defekt) Virenprüfung
ist eine volle 1x wöchentlich.
Wenns das System nicht mehr ausbremst, dann auch alle 2 Tage.
Also ich nutze nicht immer mehrere Anwendungen aber doch
oft. Immer genutzt wird aber Browser und WoW.
Also denke ich das ein Quad doch auch für mich geeigneter ist.
Wenn dann die Antivirensoftware,Firefox,WoW und noch vielleicht die
Fibusoftware läuft, nur ein mögliches Beispiel.
Oder das Grafikprogramm.
Außerdem wird vielleicht in Zukunft WoW auch mehr als 2 Kerne unterstützen und
dann muss man nciht direkt wieder tauschen.


----------



## Stress0056 (17. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> hd4870 heisst deine alternative zwar "nur 512" ist aber egal da ati das bessere speicher management hat als nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dass Er Den CPU Q6600 nur kaufen Solte Wen er etwa 20 15 sachen Gleichzeit machen Wiel  l sonst nützt  im 4 Kern cpu nichts  dan solte er Doch Lieber einen  2 Kern cpu nehmen  UND eine Geforce 8800 GT kauf Wie  gesagt Wurde aber Nur Wen er andre Spielen Spielen Weil für WOW Reicht die  9600 da  aber nicht für Moderne Spiele Zu spielen mit der Auflösung Braucht er schon Eine bessere Grafik karte nun verstanden?


----------



## HeaD87 (17. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Dass Er Den CPU Q6600 nur kaufen Solte Wen er etwa 20 15 sachen Gleichzeit machen Wiel  l sonst nützt  im 4 Kern cpu nichts  dan solte er Doch Lieber einen  2 Kern cpu nehmen  UND eine Geforce 8800 GT kauf Wie  gesagt Wurde aber Nur Wen er andre Spielen Spielen Weil für WOW Reicht die  9600 da  aber nicht für Moderne Spiele Zu spielen mit der Auflösung Braucht er schon Eine bessere Grafik karte nun verstanden?


nichts für ungut aber deine schreibweise ist zimlich grausam ^^, keine satzzeichen und viele fehler

ne die 9600gt und 8800gt sind veraltet und daher nicht mehr zu empfehlen
und deine erläuterung zu nem quadcore ist falsch, es kommt nicht immer drauf an wieviele anwendungen er parallel laufen lässt sondern wieviele kerne die anwedungen unterstützen
zur zeit ist es so das viele games nur 2 cores unterstützen, was sich aber ändern wird, farcry2 soll schon 8 cores unterstützen und kommende spiele setzen immer mehr auf mehr als 2 kerne
deine erläuterung ist aber da richtig wenn man zb 2 x wow laufen lässt, im hintergrund nen film konvertiert und gleichzeitig noch ne virenprüfung macht, was aber sehr selten alles gleichzeitig passieren wird ^^

@wagga
des bisl was du gleichzeitig laufen lässt würde auch nen singlecore locker flockig schaffen
ich sag ma so wenn man was zukunftssicheres will -> Q9450 / X3350 (Q6600 nicht da er mehr strom zieht als der Q9450 und mehr abwärme produziert)
wenn man etwas für ca nen jahr will und sich dann ne neue cpu holen will oder ned soviel geld für nen quadcore ausgebenwill -> E8400/E8500


----------



## Wagga (17. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> nichts für ungut aber deine schreibweise ist zimlich grausam ^^, keine satzzeichen und viele fehler
> 
> ne die 9600gt und 8800gt sind veraltet und daher nicht mehr zu empfehlen
> und deine erläuterung zu nem quadcore ist falsch, es kommt nicht immer drauf an wieviele anwendungen er parallel laufen lässt sondern wieviele kerne die anwedungen unterstützen
> ...


Danke der Q9450 ist 100 Euro teurer als der Q6600.
Und sprengt somit das Preislimit.
Aber ich gucke ob ich da doch noch was machen kann.
Ansonsten entscheide ich zwischen E840 und Q6600.
Aber erstmals hoffen das die HD 4850 1GB am 21.07. kommt.


----------



## HeaD87 (18. Juli 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Aber erstmals hoffen das die HD 4850 1GB am 21.07. kommt.


wenn die 200 euro kostet wie du gesagt hast dann würde ich die hd4870 holen, 1gig sind da egal da die hd4870 schneller ist als die hd4850 und 512mb reichen da ati ein viel besseres speichermanagement hat als nvidia, daher ist die hd4870 mit 512mb auch genauso schnell bzw teilweise schneller als die gtx260 mit 896mb


----------



## Wagga (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn die 4850 1 GB nicht kommt, dann hole ich mir die:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...rticleId=277089

Bis 21.warte ich noch wenn das dann wieder verschoben wird, dann reichts mir und
ich hofe mir die.


----------

